# Choppy Video & streaming to Kindle Fire HD from other network location



## supersi (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a Kindle Fire HD 7" connected to my network/internet via a dual- band Lynksys WRT610 N router.
The kindle is reporting 130mbps network connection speed.

Problem #1 - Choppy onboard video playback. I sideloaded a 720p .mkv file onto my kindle, the file plays fine on all my other devices. Using VLC player on the kindle it stutters and distorts. I thought the kindle fire hd was designed for hd content?

Problem #2 - Because I only have a 16gb kindle, I want to stream video from my NAS box. When I browse using the ES file explorer app to my NAS content, I have to wait until the entire video buffers. Whrn I use ES File Explorer on my Android phone to do the same thing no buffering is required. It plays almost instantly.


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

You are going to run into DRM issues with Kindles, Ipads or the Google nexus for that matter when trying to run videos you already own. Simplest way I can explain this that the device is designed to play content you bought and own through Amazon which assures there are no DRM issues. You might try uploading video you already own to the cloud for storage and then try to redownload it that way for playing. But I doubt it will work. I tried that with some movies I already had on my computer and only 2 out of about 12 worked properly.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't expect you to have either of those problems with a generic Android device, I know I've done both on my no-name Chinese tablet without problems. I haven't got a Fire, though, so haven't tried it there.

Have you tried a different video player? Rockplayer, for instance? What about a different explorer - I use X-plore as well as ES (Dunno which android software is available for Kindle).  

Have you tried it with lower quality files, .mp4 or xvid?

Some tests like that might help us to pin down where the problem is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Supersi!

I'm going to move this to our Fire Talk forum where more of the heavy duty Fire users hang out, though Morf is one of our resident tech experts, I'm sure he'll follow us over there.



Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Give MX Player a try.


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

BS Player is good, too.

I have been converting my movies using Handbrake and a preset iPad setting with a few of my own tweaks and uploaded those to my Kindle Fire HD and they played perfectly fine.

I have not tried streaming a movie from my NAS on the network so I can't comment on that one.  

ETA:  I just accessed my NAS and used MX player to stream a movie and it worked as expected, so I think MX Player is the best recommendation.


----------

